# Western Approach to MMA



## RMACKD (Nov 15, 2004)

As people know in mma and self defense you need to have a "base" for each range of fighting. One of the most effective approaches is the western approach that is using arts that originated in Europe, U.S. and other western countries. Since western arts like boxing and wrestling teach you practical things right away and concentrate on effective methods they are very good. I will detail the western method to NHB here.
Striking-Striking is borrowed from both modern boxing and the Pre-Queensbury boxing. You learn a full range of striking techniques from Pre-Queensbury boxing and you learn about modern advances and strategies from the boxing of today.

Takedowns-Borrowed primarily from Greco-Roman and freestyle wrestling. As most people know for takedowns and clinch techniques you need to look no further than wrestling. Positioning on the ground is also borrowed from wrestling.

Submissions- The submissions from this approach are borrowed from all Mediterranean basin wrestling styles, Russian folk wrestling, Sambo, Pankratium, and of course English All-In wrestling and Catch-as-Catch-Can.

This approach is very effective and is used by Mark Hatmaker www.extremeselfprotection.com Team Quest and many other fighters in today's mma contests.


----------

